# Need help with Getting New KEY for my 2003 A6 3.0



## jasonsat (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I just bought another Audi, this time a 2003 A6. The guy only had one key with the car, so I'd like to get some extras...

I live in central jersey.. does anyone know what I need to do in order to get a new key? I want to not just go to audi dealer and pay through the nose. i was wondering if there is a cheaper alternative.

I know there is FCC codes and whatnot inside my key fob. I was wondering if I could get a used transponder that matches my FCC numbers and get a new blank in it and have it reprogrammed? I heard that you can only program them once, but I don't know if my source is good..

I'm sure someone out there has had this issue... help me out!!

thanks very much
Jason


----------



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea I had a similar problem when I got my car the key with the remote was broken I found a replacement key on https://www.ikeyless.com/vehicles/Audi?gclid=CImFz42A3qUCFcTb4Aod7kz60A It's not that expensive compared to an audi dealer. good luck


----------

